# Mens Road/Audax Bike Wanted Large Frame.



## BSA (23 Jun 2009)

I am looking for a commuting bike for work. I will be using it all year round so it needs guards. I am not really bothered about the age (I went the best qulity bike for my budget) and I have £200-£300 to spend.

I have been looking at Ribble Winter, Dawes Audax and Dawes Galaxy of various ages just waiting to find the right one.

I am 6'2" so I will need a large frame the bike must have drops.

Anyone got a bike spare?


----------



## itisaboutthebike (23 Jun 2009)

I'd go for the Ribble (altho nowt wrong with the Dawes) - they do 2 types. Go for the frame the will accept 28mm tyres and deep drop brakes.

May get the odd one on Fleabay.....


----------



## BSA (24 Jun 2009)

itisaboutthebike said:


> I'd go for the Ribble (altho nowt wrong with the Dawes) - they do 2 types. Go for the frame the will accept 28mm tyres and deep drop brakes.
> 
> May get the odd one on Fleabay.....



I keep looking, but anything for my height seems to go for silly money!


----------



## bagpuss (28 Jun 2009)

I maybe able to help .I know of a couple of Mercians for sale and a Dawes.All are 23 1/2 inch frames.What inside leg are you .I am 6 2 ans 23 1/2 fits me fine .I have a 32 inside leg


----------



## BSA (29 Jun 2009)

bagpuss said:


> I maybe able to help .I know of a couple of Mercians for sale and a Dawes.All are 23 1/2 inch frames.What inside leg are you .I am 6 2 ans 23 1/2 fits me fine .I have a 32 inside leg



I have a 33" inside leg so that frame size sounds ideal.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2009)

tried the ctc forums? they seemed have good quality second hand audaxey stuff last I looked


----------



## BSA (1 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> tried the ctc forums? they seemed have good quality second hand audaxey stuff last I looked



No but I will have a look, Thanks.


----------



## bagpuss (3 Jul 2009)

I maybe able to fix you up with a Mercian Circa 1980's for around £250.00.I am away for two weeks I will let you know more on my return.Paul.


----------



## BSA (6 Jul 2009)

bagpuss said:


> I maybe able to fix you up with a Mercian Circa 1980's for around £250.00.I am away for two weeks I will let you know more on my return.Paul.


Cool, let me know when you are back because I'm still looking.


----------



## Kirstie (13 Jul 2009)

We've got a 56cm frame for sale that would be suitable for commuting - it comes with a headset and seatclamp.

Pic is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/3007832907/in/set-72157608706181438/ 

Price is negotiable - you'd have to find the rest and build it up, though.


----------



## Bigtwin (13 Jul 2009)

Kirstie said:


> We've got a 56cm frame for sale that would be suitable for commuting - it comes with a headset and seatclamp.
> 
> Pic is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/3007832907/in/set-72157608706181438/
> 
> Price is negotiable - you'd have to find the rest and build it up, though.



I had a Coppi like that - I have a 31' inside leg and the 56 was a bit on the small side - I think a 6' 2" 33" inside leg gentleman is going to have to like it very on the compact side....


----------



## BSA (15 Jul 2009)

Kirstie said:


> We've got a 56cm frame for sale that would be suitable for commuting - it comes with a headset and seatclamp.
> 
> Pic is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/3007832907/in/set-72157608706181438/
> 
> Price is negotiable - you'd have to find the rest and build it up, though.


Thanks for the reply but I was after the full bike if possible. Plus that frame is too small for me I need at least a 58cm frame.

Thanks again


----------



## Chambo (15 Jul 2009)

I have the same problem, 58 - 60 is fine. I had a ride on a Ribble and the 58 was great, I don't think that they are huge money and they seem solid. If you look on eBay there are a few Dolan frames for £70, these got a good write up and were £250 + originally.

I'm after an old steel frame that won't get nicked and that I won't worry about when I lean it against a lamp post.


----------



## erudite (26 Oct 2009)

Hi ,

I am after an audax bike aswell, anything considered so please get in touch if you have something that you think fits the bill.

thanks,
Matt


----------

